# APR 2.0 TSI (IS38) with OPF ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The APR 2.0 TSI (IS38) ECU Upgrade is now available for the European based vehicles (ROW) featuring a single and dual Otto-Partikelfilter (OPF) under the new WLTP emissions updates. Software is ready today for many models, including the latest Audi S3, SQ2, TTS, Seat Ateca Cupra, Seat Leon Cupra, Skoda Superb, Volkswagen Arteon, Golf GTI TCR, Golf R, and Passat ranging from 272PS to 306PS in stock form. With this ECU Upgrade power from engine grows substantially. Expect 311-333 HP with 349-376 FTLBS of torque on stage 1 with no other modifications. Even more power is to be had by adding an APR Intercooler, Intake System and other bolt on modifications. This is a substantial leap in HP and Torque that completely transforms the vehicle! Learn more on our product page.

Product Page: http://goapr.io/20tis38opf


----------

